# Scart connectivity



## Jabamusic (Sep 11, 2009)

Seems I'm not alone in resurrecting an old Tivo - Is this a growing trend?

Anyway.........onto my problem:

Is there a definitive wiring method (other than that as written in the Tivo manual) for connecting (using scart leads) a tivo to Tv with a Satalite/Sky box. I have some memory from many years ago that the sugestsed method wasn't the preferred.
I don't need anything wierd and wonderful (it isn't for me in any case!) I just want them to be able to record onto Tivo but also to be able to swich over and bypass Tivo (when it is recording something) and watch live TV.

Thanks for any responses.

Jaba


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you mean a tv with the satellite built-in - then the tv should have an output SCART and it is this you connect to the AUX scart on TiVo. The same SCART should also accept input - if not connect TiVo TV to another SCART on tv.

If you mean a stand-alone satellite box - then the satellite box goes into the AUX on TiVo - and the TV SCART on TiVo goes into tv.

But you can not watch a different satellite channel to the one being record by TiVo - unless the satellite box has two tuners and outputs.


----------



## Jabamusic (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response.
To confirm I am talking about a stand alone sat box.

Now onto the aerial feed (this setup is Freeview by satalite)...........does this go straight to Tivo?

Finally (?) I did guided set up and it did the 2 calls as per normal and obtained EPG material in the 2nd call. It then proceeded to tell me that I would have to wait 6-8 hours before I would have access to this material in the guide. That was over 12 hours ago and still no ptogramme data.

Is this normal?

Should I redo guided setup?
Any suggestions?

Thanks

Jaba


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

You need to be a bit clearer about what you are trying to do. There isn't a "Freeview by satellite" - are you saying you just get the free channels on your satellite box? Is it a Sky box or a Freesat box? If it's Sky have you a "Freesat by Sky" card, or just relying on whatever the box picks up?

If you want to view the sat channels then the aerial connection is irrelevant. All the pictures will be delivered via the scart connections.

If you're in an area that still has analogue TV then connect the roof aerial directly to Tivo and from there to your TV. Don't bother connecting the aerial to the satellite box - the fewer connections the better. 

EPG: What message do you see in the 'Daily Call' phone menu? You try re-running a daily call from there instead of going through Guided Setup again. One tip if you do re-run GS is to change your postcode - just pick one that is in the same TV area. That seems to have more success in getting hold of new EPG data.


----------



## Jabamusic (Sep 11, 2009)

Freesat by card is what is there - sorry about the confusion.

The daily call menu was initially call successful yesterday afternoon -hence the epg material it was processing. However, I now note the following:
1) No epg data is available on the information screen although the View Live screen states that "Listing information will soon be available".
2) Arrempts to do a daily call result in failed connections !

Any further ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

If it hasn't sorted itself overnight then re-run Guided Setup with a different postcode.

Other things to try from the Messages & Setup menu:
- Reset Thumbs Ratings & Suggestions
- Clear Program Data & To Do List
- Clear and delete everything

I would say however that these fixes can take a very long time to complete and may not function if you have had problems getting Tivo to index the EPG. 

Keep trying!


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

If you are using a Sky box and want the best picture quality then make sure that you connect the "TV SCART" on the Sky box to the SCART input on the TIVO, and not the "VCR SCART". (The TV output on Sky boxes is RGB, the VCR output is composite only) You also need to make sure that RGB output and SCART control is enabled on the Sky box in the System Settings TV bit so that widescreen switching and RGB work properly.

ISTR that the Sky box TV SCART output should be connected to the AUX SCART on the TIVO - though this is a very hazy recollection. To bypass the Tivo for any reason you could then press the Tivo AUX button and it would loop the AUX feed straight to the TV output without going through the Live TV buffer, but the minute you press Pause or Rewind it will drop back to the buffer.

You also need to connect the TV SCART output on the Tivo to the RGB SCART input on your TV (some TVs only have RGB capabilities on one of their two SCARTs. On CRT Sonys it was AV1 usually.)


----------



## Jabamusic (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks all for your responses. In the end I re-ran guided setup using a neighbouring postcode and after an overnight (6 hour) wait the epg is now up and running. Not sure whether it was the p/c alteration or the fact that I ran it again that did it, but who cares it is working!!

Thanks Sneals2000 for the scart info (as well).

Jaba


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Sneals2000 said:


> If you are using a Sky box and want the best picture quality then make sure that you connect the "TV SCART" on the Sky box to the SCART input on the TIVO, and not the "VCR SCART". (The TV output on Sky boxes is RGB, the VCR output is composite only) You also need to make sure that RGB output and SCART control is enabled on the Sky box in the System Settings TV bit so that widescreen switching and RGB work properly.


Thanks for that as it is really worth knowing and something I had not realised before, I wish I had known that 6 months ago but never mind I look forward to the better pq that I will now experience from my Sky box.


----------

